# Hard Copy of WES ECA



## lets_go_to_canada (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I'm from India.
I am getting ECA done from WES for Express Entry to Canada.
While applying at WES, they ask for delivery of hard copy of assessment.

The delivery charges of this Hard copy are $85 for International Locations.

Is the hard copy required for applying for PR through Express Entry?

Should I go for this $85 courier for delivery?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If that's what they want and if you want to immigrate into Canada then you should/must adhere to the request.


----------

